# Onda de frio na Europa



## Dan (23 Jan 2006 às 22:40)

A onda de frio atinge o SE da Europa. Começou a nevar em Atenas e tem estado a nevar ao longo do dia em Istambul.


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Jan 2006 às 10:50)

Sim continuja a cair neste preciso momento, parece que até os atenienses estão com mais sorte que nós! 

Aqui  uma live web cam da situação actual:


----------



## Minho (25 Jan 2006 às 21:19)

Até a estalactites têm direito    

A propósito da vaga de frio na Europa, já tinha chamado atenção para o facto em outro post mas o inverno nos states está com temperaturas muito amenas. 
Não é costume ver o estado de Montana com temperaturas de 14ºC nesta altura do ano


----------



## Carlos Dias (30 Jan 2006 às 22:45)

*Frio bastante significativo em Ankara na Turquia, agora 12:20 AM horario local o céu está nublado com -21ºC......

Interessante que a minima em Zurich foi de -06ºC hoje, enquanto Basel bateu -11ºC, algo que geralmente ocorre ao contrário.....*


----------

